# Archaeology Job



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 5, 2009)

I had a phone call this morning from Southampton City Council

they offered me a job, starting monday at 8.30am

I SAID YES. I START DIGGING ON MONDAY YEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 5, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOO!

That's wonderful news Sam! Best of luck with the job start on Monday.!

Tom


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2009)

WELL DONE sam good luck come Monday x


----------



## am64 (Nov 5, 2009)

*YES*

sam you wrapp up warm working outside!! but fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 5, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!!!!!

I am so so pleased! I'm gunna have to dig out my old digging clothes and my super cool archaeology hobo coat. I don't have a warm hat though hmmmm. Maybe its time to invest in a beanie?! 

It is *only* a 1 month contract but it doesn't matter. Its full time hours, likely around 45 hours p/w and ?7.63 or something per hour. So way better than KFC 

MY TROWEL IS GOING TO GET SOME USE HURRAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## twinnie (Nov 5, 2009)

congrats good luck for monday


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh Sam, that's marvellous news. What is it you're digging up. do you know?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2009)

Sam , that is the best news I've heard for ages!!!! Brilliant!!!!!!!!

Yayyyyy!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 5, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Oh Sam, that's marvellous news. What is it you're digging up. do you know?



Thanks  I'm not sure yet, find all that out on monday when I go into the office to pick up my PPE (Personal Protective Equipment). I imagine it'll be a site in southampton city or somewhere close by 



> Sam , that is the best news I've heard for ages!!!! Brilliant!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yayyyyy!!!!



Thanks Northe! I am so freakin excited!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 5, 2009)

I wish every success in your new job and I am ezcited to hear there are still lucky people finding work

Congratulations, and enjoy it

Hazel


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 5, 2009)

*Congratulations!!!*

Great news sam! xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not into big fancy text and fonts but well done there girl  you gotta make the most of this opportunity! Now go get yourself a pint of IPA!!


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2009)

omg Sam that is so great! well done hun! xx


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 5, 2009)

BRILL!!  

When you say "hobo hat" do you mean like the guy on (please don't scream!)...Time Team?!  Sounds ace! 

Have fun!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 5, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> BRILL!!
> 
> When you say "hobo hat" do you mean like the guy on (please don't scream!)...Time Team?!  Sounds ace!
> 
> Have fun!!!



i do have a hat like that  and i love time team. I've met him actually

i also have my hobo coat, seriously it makes me look like a hobo


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 5, 2009)

Cool!  I wasn't sure if I dared name Time Team...not sure if they are to Archeology what McDs is to fine cuisine?!...but personally I love it!  I don't see why history should be dry & boring!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 6, 2009)

That's really Good News, no wonder you're so excited!!  Hope it leads to something more permanent for you.

The bad news, of course, is that you'll have to give in your notice at KFC.  That's gonna be tough.

xx


----------



## Mand (Nov 6, 2009)

Exciting news, Sam! All the best for Monday!


----------



## tracey w (Nov 6, 2009)

Well done Sam, I know this is just what you want so best of luck with it , and enjoy!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Nov 6, 2009)

Brilliant news, well done good luck, I hope all goes well.


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 6, 2009)

Great news! I hope you enjoy it, although it's only for a month it might lead onto other things.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully this 1 month contract will be extended to 3 months, and then more. Fingers crossed.



I'm sure I'll keep a running comentary on the site next week and let you all know how its going


----------



## shiv (Nov 6, 2009)

so pleased for you!!!!!!!


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 6, 2009)

GOOD LUCK I love history and archeology as well i bet is a great job  is what i wanted to do when i was young  but not every thing goes like you wish in real life


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm definitely going to keep a little archaeology blog going. Do like a daily update on site goings on and stuff.



> GOOD LUCK I love history and archeology as well i bet is a great job is what i wanted to do when i was young but not every thing goes like you wish in real life



thanks hun. It's my dream job but unfortunately its not brilliantly paid. But the money here doesn't matter so much to me. Its a shame you never managed to get involved, have you thought of doing a part time course or maybe volunteering to dig with a local society? I was a member of the Bath and Camerton Society and they run a training dig every year, you can do 1 day a week or 5!


----------



## am64 (Nov 6, 2009)

sam ...something i have learnt over the years  is that the money is never good...but if you love what you do it doesnt matter....aslong as rent gets paid..food on table...Im not bothered by having the latest things ...i supose im a bit of a utilitarian ..in what is important to me and my family. I m looking forward to your archeology blog aswell 
grahams mum...how are you Superbravechallengeallthebullieslady i was so impressed with the way you handled all that...hows things now?


----------



## Copepod (Nov 7, 2009)

Great news. Hope it keeps getting extended!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

I've been on the BAJR forums and discovered its now something like facebook, which is awesome. And I've been asking some more experienced archaeologists what I should do with meds/glucose monitors etc. Main consensus is definitely tell the site supervisor/director about the diabetes (thats a given kinda...a doolally diabetic on an archaeological site isn't exactly the best thing!) and if i can try and keep them with me if theres no safe site hut/portacabin anywhere. If there is a site hut, I can always keep them in there. 

I'm wondering what I should do insulin wise. I havent dug for ages and last time i did was when i was running super high. Dyu think I should run myself a bit higher for a couple of days, due to the sheer fact I will be very very active, take less insulin etc???


----------



## Copepod (Nov 7, 2009)

Personally when I know I'm going to be active, I reduce both basal and bolus insulins, but eat about the same, resulting in similar to normal blood glucose levels, but it's up to you, really. If you start with blood glucose levles over about 14 mmol/l, then exercise eg digging, will push them up further. Look at www.runsweet.com for physiology information - aimed at sports, but principle is the same for digging, hacking vegetation, chopping wood etc (as I do a fair bit)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 7, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Personally when I know I'm going to be active, I reduce both basal and bolus insulins, but eat about the same, resulting in similar to normal blood glucose levels, but it's up to you, really. If you start with blood glucose levles over about 14 mmol/l, then exercise eg digging, will push them up further. Look at www.runsweet.com for physiology information - aimed at sports, but principle is the same for digging, hacking vegetation, chopping wood etc (as I do a fair bit)



Hmmm, ok. I think maybe keeping my lantus the same (I'm still having a few issues with that anyway!) but maybe just drop my novorapid by a couple of units. I didn't have a problem on the uni digs, but then again I wasn't checking my bloods so never knew if i had a problem!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 8, 2009)

Getting nervous now....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> Getting nervous now....



You'll be fine Sam - much better than contemplating a shift at KFC! Good luck, I hope you enjoy your first day and that your sugars behave


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> You'll be fine Sam - much better than contemplating a shift at KFC! Good luck, I hope you enjoy your first day and that your sugars behave



seconded hope the first day goes well xx


----------

